# HEXAMINX



## DennisStrehlau (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey Guys, 
Where can i get a Hexaminx. i saw a picture with loaaaads of them and i started to think about it, because i was sure that there is just ONE!
So i seriously thought about getting one. Is it possible?
Where could i get one?
How much is it?

Thanks a lot,

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jun 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkxuX9r7zsI&feature=channel_page

You mean that?

Just PM Tony Fisher on youtube, he's the one to ask.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 15, 2009)

If you get one, you have to solve it BLD.


----------



## joey (Jun 15, 2009)

It was ~300 EUR or so when it was sold at the Dutch Cube Day last year.


----------

